# Shareholder benefits



## blinkau (24 July 2006)

I know companies offer share holder benefits such as discounts on their products, but where do you find the information?

Does the asx list what benefits you receive if you own a certain amount of shares? I tried searching the coles myer site as an example but had no luck. Any help would be great as I cant seem to find a thing


----------



## Realist (24 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*

I think you'll find these days there are virtually no benefits offered to shareholders by companies.

I remember the Coles discount etc. those days are over.


----------



## GreatPig (24 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> I think you'll find these days there are virtually no benefits offered to shareholders by companies.



Well I've received cards recently for shareholder discount schemes from David Jones, Bendigo Bank, and ANZ Bank.

None of them have been of use to me personally, but I'm sure other companies would have similar schemes.

GP


----------



## chansw (24 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*

The one from Grand Hotel Group (GHG) is not that bad which gives you a National Benefits Program. You can find more details at

http://www.onlineentertainment.com.au/ghg/home

Also, I know Village Roadshow (VRL) has a Benefits Program

http://www.villageroadshow.com.au/shareholder_benefits/discount_plan_introduction.asp


----------



## krisbarry (24 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*

LVL (LV Living) shareholders were given a free $1,000 rewards resort certificate only months ago.

The certificate can be used as part payment toward holiday resort accomodation.

So there are some perks to owning shares in some companies.

http://www.lvliving.com.au/index.asp

The ceritifcate was granted through LVL's partnership with Rewards Corp.

http://rewardscorp.com.au


----------



## Julia (24 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> Well I've received cards recently for shareholder discount schemes from David Jones, Bendigo Bank, and ANZ Bank.
> 
> None of them have been of use to me personally, but I'm sure other companies would have similar schemes.
> 
> GP




Yes, I make regular use of my ANZ card.  However, I think the original question was probably looking more for the sort of system that used to operate within Coles Myer before it was axed.

However, they must still have something going there because I am repeatedly asked "Do you have Flybuys" when I shop there.  What's this about?

Julia


----------



## justjohn (25 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> Yes, I make regular use of my ANZ card.  However, I think the original question was probably looking more for the sort of system that used to operate within Coles Myer before it was axed.
> 
> However, they must still have something going there because I am repeatedly asked "Do you have Flybuys" when I shop there.  What's this about?
> 
> Julia



Flybuys are Australias biggest customer reward loyalty program ,there are no fees involved you recieve flybuy points in exchange for dollars spent at stores like Coles ,Bi Lo,Budget,Liquorland,Myer,NAB,Officeworks,Shell,Target,K-Mart ect................


----------



## Mouse (25 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*

Hi,

MLE (Macquarie Leisure) gives you rewards if you have over 2000 shares.  The rewards are listed here http://www.macquarie.com.au/au/property/mle/investor_centre/benefits.htm 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## visual (25 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> Yes, I make regular use of my ANZ card.  However, I think the original question was probably looking more for the sort of system that used to operate within Coles Myer before it was axed.
> 
> However, they must still have something going there because I am repeatedly asked "Do you have Flybuys" when I shop there.  What's this about?
> 
> Julia



Julia,the flybuys is connected to Myer 1 card,if you spend about 1 thousand dollars a year you get a reward.I`m not sure of the actual amount but its not very high.
So thats probably the reason.


----------



## visual (25 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*



			
				Mouse said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> MLE (Macquarie Leisure) gives you rewards if you have over 2000 shares.  The rewards are listed here http://www.macquarie.com.au/au/property/mle/investor_centre/benefits.htm
> 
> ...




Gee,for the millionares factory they dont seem like worthwhile rewards


----------



## Happy (25 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*



			
				justjohn said:
			
		

> Flybuys are Australias biggest customer reward loyalty program ,there are no fees involved you recieve flybuy points in exchange for dollars spent at stores like Coles ,Bi Lo,Budget,Liquorland,Myer,NAB,Officeworks,Shell,Target,K-Mart ect................





How do you get Flybuys card?


----------



## silence (25 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*

Just ask for an application form at coles, kmart, etc.


But trust me, it's not worth doing unless you will spend $30000+ on goods at coles myer businesses each year.

Any less and you might get some free movie tickets.


----------



## Prospector (25 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*

I joined Fly Buys when it first started.  I used it more in the Coles Sharediscount days, and these days it is attached to our Business Credit card (NAB) so I get points from there too.

I have used them in exchange for three Mystery Flights for my mother (who ended up in Perth, Alice Springs and Brisbane for the day) and she was also upgraded to Business class because she is sight impaired (not blind though!)  I have had numerous $100 gift vouchers and just last month purchased a pocket digtal camera!

So it does work but what has bumped mine along is the link with the business card and now Office Works has them too!


----------



## NettAssets (25 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*

Think I saw that either etrade or options-express was giving flybuys on brokerage but I cant find it at the moment.
could have been a promotion at the time
John


----------



## Happy (25 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*

Looks that it works only if you churn a lot of money.


----------



## krisbarry (25 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*

Rewards progams are a huge success for business' it raises thier profit margins and it brings in loyal customers.


----------



## NettAssets (25 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*

Hi Stop
How can an expense raise your profit margin? It can help your turn over and customer loyalty but not enough to allow raised prices to impact the books.
John


----------



## Mouse (25 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*

"Think I saw that either etrade or options-express was giving flybuys on brokerage but I cant find it at the moment.
could have been a promotion at the time
John"

You get 1 frequent flyer point for every $3 spent in brokerage with Etrade, but that's frequent flyers with Qantas not Fly Buys which is different.

cheers
Mouse.


----------



## NettAssets (25 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*

Thanks Mouse

That must have been what I saw
John


----------



## Realist (25 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*



			
				Mouse said:
			
		

> "
> 
> You get 1 frequent flyer point for every $3 spent in brokerage with Etrade, but that's frequent flyers with Qantas not Fly Buys which is different.




So you're just 4500 trades away from a free trip to NZ worth $400.    

You'd be better off using a broker that was $1 cheaper per trade obviously.

Commsec!!


I have a hell of alot of Frequent flyer points myself - over 100,000 - I can't bloody use them, they always lock off holiday periods and certain flights, it infuriates me.  Then you can't do package deals that include car hire or accomodation.  I really think Frequent Flyer points are overratted.


----------



## Prospector (25 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*

Have to agree with you there Realist!  We actually managed to book four flights through Ansett at Christmas time a few years ago - 11 months in advance.  You guessed it - Ansett went bust three months before we were due to travel!

With Qantas now, and partner has amassed 200K+ points - could fly ANYWHERE in the world Business class but the flights are never available when it comes time to book    And then, if you do get a 'free flight' to say Melbourne, even with FF you still have to pay the taxes - which sometimes add up to as much as a cheapie ticket!

I see they also have redemption for goods - but you still have to pay something for them!  Waste of time...


----------



## Buster (25 July 2006)

*Re: Share holder benefits*



			
				blinkau said:
			
		

> I know companies offer share holder benefits such as discounts on their products, but where do you find the information?
> 
> Does the asx list what benefits you receive if you own a certain amount of shares? I tried searching the coles myer site as an example but had no luck. Any help would be great as I cant seem to find a thing



Investorweb used to list all companies that offered shareholder benefits and the benefit alphabetically. There were many many companies on that list. 

I've not used I/Web for some time now and cannot for the life of me remember my login details which precludes me from confirming if they still maintain the list.

Regards,

Buster


----------

